# A furry story.



## SilverKhajiit (May 22, 2013)

So my friend walks up to me and (because I like writing) suggests I do a story with my (and maybe some other) furry personas. I like the idea, but can't think of a plot for it. I have another (not furry) story but I made that as I went. I want this story to be planned and thought out. Out of ideas I came here, so, can anyone help me out?

Here are the current personas I plan to be in the story.

Shadow(my friend)
Silver (me)

EDIT: Thanks to the ever helpful people on the forums, I have a basic plot, I am still toying with some stuff, but now I need 2-3 extra furry personas, if you would like to in the story leave a response describing his/her look and personality. Many thanks to those who helped.

ANOTHER EDIT: The story is underway! I have most of the plot, characters, and everything else! LET THE WORDS CONQUER THE PAPER!!!


----------



## Car Fox (May 22, 2013)

First off... the proper term is "Fursona".

You can start by forming a central problem, and the characters that participate in the story. A simply suggestion.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 23, 2013)

Ninja cat vs Ninja dog is good one to start with! They live in a same house but the owner of them loves cat more than dog. Then dog decides to assasinate cat!!!! To be continued.......(the script is simple but good to start)


----------



## Hraefn (May 23, 2013)

Choose a conflict. Choose the main characters and how they deal with the conflict. For added depth include some sub-plots or adventures. Plan out a basic plot "skeleton" so you know how things will unfold. Then take your time and write it out using careful detail and expressive, creative language that grasps the reader's attention. Hope that helps. Good luck. ;0


----------



## Kazookie (May 23, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> First off... the proper term is "Fursona".



No it isn't. Fursona is a pun on the word Persona. Furry Persona is the most correct and proper term.

Anyways, like Torsion said, form a central problem.
Build up a story with different events that you would like to include.
Also, build it up in a proper way. Try not to make the sentences too intense, and try to add some sort of mood to it.

If you want to continue making stories, and making progress, read a lot.


For a plot: What about something based off the Metro-canon? Could make it a bit interesting.


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I still have few things I'm toying with, but I have basically got the main plot down. I still need more furry personas in the story, so, anyone wanna be in it?


----------



## -SHINY- (May 23, 2013)

You need a mature person to help you give ideas.(most mature people give you good plot etc..)


----------



## Car Fox (May 23, 2013)

Kazookie said:


> No it isn't. Fursona is a pun on the word Persona. Furry Persona is the most correct and proper term.



Oops... silly me! I forgot the ":V".


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 23, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Can Eddie Murphie be a character?


Depends on what "kind" of Eddie Murphy


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

Kazookie said:


> No it isn't. Fursona is a pun on the word Persona. Furry Persona is the most correct and proper term.


 But who the hell says Furry Persona?


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 23, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Make him act like Donkey from Shrek. Only he's human this time.


Technically he won't be human but he will be a furry, I'm almost done with intro but like I said, still need more furry personas.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 23, 2013)

Osama as a black gangster rapper?How's that?


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 23, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Osama as a black gangster rapper?How's that?


Has to be a furry persona, no humans if I can help it, sorry


----------



## -SHINY- (May 23, 2013)

Monkey With turban and smoking cigar holding AK-47


----------



## -SHINY- (May 23, 2013)

You like the idea? I just thought of it under 5 seconds!


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 24, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Monkey With turban and smoking cigar holding AK-47


That's amazing. Period. Probably wont end being THAT crazy though. But the more I read it the more I want to put it in....


----------



## -SHINY- (May 24, 2013)

(More Detailed) Brown hairy monkey, with white turban, with glasses. He is wearing white pants with blood stains. Has golden braclet and chest plate, holding a ak-47 on left hand and a stick made of pure gold.


----------



## iconmaster (May 24, 2013)

Just use those characters in the 'Fursona Peronas' section. No-one's going to be mad at you or anything.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

iconmaster said:


> Just use those characters in the 'Fursona Peronas' section. No-one's going to be mad at you or anything.


 You mean just take someone else's characters and use them without asking? What's wrong with you?


----------



## -SHINY- (May 24, 2013)

I was just giving character detail. Nobody asked you to include in your comic or something. I'm just sharing my imaginary furry character!


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 24, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Can you post the story on here? I'm interested in reading it.


You want the whole thing or chapters?


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 24, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> (More Detailed) Brown hairy monkey, with white turban, with glasses. He is wearing white pants with blood stains. Has golden braclet and chest plate, holding a ak-47 on left hand and a stick made of pure gold.


Yeah....that just won't happen, sorry, something similar will, you can bet on that


----------



## unwisedragon (Jun 2, 2013)

Thirteen days late, but...

If have trouble deciding what next... think ahead to one event and jot down some ways to get there. This is your world, after all, so start playing god!
The most important question you need to ask yourself when selecting the way to get "there" is...

... How will my character grow as a person if they pick this path? ...

Other fun questions:

Which will be the most fun to write?
Which makes the most sense for the story?
How cruel do I want to be to my character?
Could my character actually overcome this path or am I going to be helping them too much?

... and there are probably a hell of a lot more, but I really don't want to spend the afternoon listing questions.

EDIT: I re-read all of the posts and realized I didn't touch on the furry persona topic! How much are you planning on using these extra characters, and how many do you need? I find it hard to keep track of many more than five or six main characters even when I write down their traits. I just get too muddled and mix up their personalities :S

Wishing you words,
-Quill the Unwise Dragon


----------

